# Prediction Rule Identifies Those at High Risk for C. Difficile Recurrence



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

*Prediction Rule Identifies Those at High Risk for C. Difficile Recurrence*Last Updated: 2009-04-14 11:19:57 -0400 (Reuters Health)NEW YORK (Reuters Health) - Researchers say they have developed and validated a clinical prediction rule for recurrent Clostridium difficile infection (CDI) that is "simple, reliable, and accurate and can be used to identify high-risk patients most likely to benefit from measures to prevent recurrence."The clinical prediction rule, "in keeping with findings of other investigators," includes three risk factors for recurrent CDI: age older than 65 years, severe or fulminant illness (by the Horn index), and additional antibiotic use after CDI therapy.The complete article Medscape (free registration)


----------

